# New Bench!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I finally had some nice weather and some solid ground to work on. I knocked this little jewl together in an afternoon. It started life as a 50 gallon aquarium stand. The fish died late last fall so it was up for grads. The "Little Lady" has had her fill of fish farming. I bought the stand for her as a Christmas present a couple of years back and it finally was money well spent. It made a pretty sturdy base to start with. I'm still sorting out stuff and cleaning up the saw dust.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good to me. I would say that should work out just fine. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

gmaske, pretty nifty setup. That speaker for your Gibsons can be tipped on its back and used as a tumbler for your spent casings. Simply put your casings in a pot with the media of your choice, set the pot on the speaker and crank up some loud music! :smt082 BTW: how were the fish? Many bones?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

benzuncle said:


> gmaske, pretty nifty setup. That speaker for your Gibsons can be tipped on its back and used as a tumbler for your spent casings. Simply put your casings in a pot with the media of your choice, set the pot on the speaker and crank up some loud music! :smt082 BTW: how were the fish? Many bones?


I don't think the neighbors would like your idea of case cleaning! I'd have to crank that sucker up to 11 and do my best impression of Death Metal for hours.:smt035. We had one Goldfish that was almost pan fry size when he went to the big toilet bowl in the sky. His name was Luie the Lunker


----------

